# I need someone to program drums



## eyeswide (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

Long story short, my band lost it's drummer and we haven't been able to lock down a new one yet. Our old drummer programmed our drums for our first EP, so we have copies of the drum files that we can use as back tracks live. We have started to write new material and would like to play that live as well, but are lacking drum tracks.

We are looking for someone with drumming and programming experience to help us out/hire to get this done.

The youtube video is a lyric vid of a song off of our first EP, and our website has a rough demo of a song that went on our EP to show what we're about.

A Grave for Two by Windy City Slaughter (Lyric Video) - YouTube
Windy City Slaughter

You can PM me or respond in this thread if you're interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Bretton (Jul 14, 2014)

still need someone? I'd be glad to give it a go


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Jul 14, 2014)

throwing my 2 cents directly through your head...get a real drummer...


----------



## kyle_ryan7 (Aug 16, 2014)

i need someone to record or program drums for me


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, I'm your guy! I'm a session drummer and will be happy to record live tracks or program them for you! Just pm me and we'll go from there.


----------



## John Pattison (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess programming has it's place but there's NO substitute for live drums / drummer in my opinion. I know pretty old school but, ......"all this machinery making modern music can still be open hearted"......


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 23, 2014)

John Pattison said:


> I guess programming has it's place but there's NO substitute for live drums / drummer in my opinion. I know pretty old school but, ......"all this machinery making modern music can still be open hearted"......


 
Necro bumps.

I would never play without a drummer live ever.

With that being said EZdrummer and Superior Drummer are something very awesome for writing/recording.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Dec 24, 2014)

John Pattison said:


> there's NO substitute for live drums





Jacksonluvr636 said:


> EZdrummer and Superior Drummer are something very awesome for writing/recording.



I think programming drums is a very useful tool for writing and such. I actually think programming drums can sound better than acoustic recordings, I find that editing dynamics to make it feel real is very achievable. And on top of that, HD drum samples that can be altered and edited to perfectly fit a mix makes it more useful then an acoustic recording. But what I meant when I said "get a real drummer" is that you can't replace the knowledge and skill for _writing_ the parts besides playing them. A lot of guitarists are doing a pretty good job in writing parts and I think that's awesome. It's just tiresome to hear that, just because drums are now programmable that suddenly drummers are useless. Just my opinion on the subject


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd be down to program some stuff for you! I'm always experimenting with programming drums in different styles, and I need some practice.


----------



## HollowmanPL (Dec 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDxkYkM_oGM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymHoyTEag-8

if you need someone to programm drums


----------



## eyeswide (Dec 31, 2014)

Nour Ayasso said:


> throwing my 2 cents directly through your head...get a real drummer...



Well no kidding man. If we had a real drummer, I wouldn't have posted this thread.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Jan 1, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> Well, I'm your guy! I'm a session drummer


I take this back for two reasons. One being that I think this got fused in here because of a thread merge. It was to kyle_ryan7 and now I noticed it's in a completely different thread!
Second reason: I'm not the guy, Owen McKinley is your guy!  SevenString.org - View Profile: toothbrush
https://www.youtube.com/user/growthmusic57


----------

